# back to planted tanks after 12 years and need fertilizer help



## Geoff (Jun 9, 2015)

I got back I to tank after 12 years with noNE
I set up my tank 6 months ago and it is fully cycled. I have built a sump out of a 40 breader and have it stuffed full of bio and turn the tank over 8 to 10 tomes per hr.

I have had it planted for the past 2 months and dose flourish and transe 2 -3 times a week as on the bottle. last week i hooked up pressure co2 and now my plants all look like crap. I am almost out of flourish and want to use powder.
years ago I had a planned tank with co2 and all that stuff but stuff has changed a lot I 12 to 15 years

my current set up is 
weekly 50% wc with ro water with seacham alkaline buffer and equilibrium both to 3dq

110 gal tall
35 gal water in sump
8 t5 ho lights 1 blue (for fish color), 1 full spectrum plant bulb, 2 10k, 4 65k
pressure co2
ammonia -0
nit rite -0
nitrate -5
gh -3dg
kh- 2dg right now (normally 3 but dropped this week in 3 days)
ph 6.65 ( trying to get 6.5)

basically what I'm wondering is what I need to get and dose and how much


here is a pick of what most plants are doing g and my tank


----------



## Geoff (Jun 9, 2015)

here is a pic of my filterdon't know if it is important


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

powdered fertilizer can be brought from Canadian Aquatics


----------



## seed (Aug 31, 2010)

As knucklehead mentioned, you can get the fertilizers from Canadian Aquatics. Message Patrick, forum name "mykiss," and you should be able to pick them up in Richmond. CANADIAN AQUATICS

As for how much to dose, I recommend having a look at Estimative Index "EI" dosing: Estimative Index Dosing Guide - Fertilizing - Aquatic Plant Central


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

With the amount of light, definitely dose ei and also get a drop checker to ensure you have sufficient co2 injected into the tank.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 9, 2015)

thank you so much for the advice. I forgot to mention I do have my co2 hiked up to a ph controler so I can maintain the co2 a little bit better. dose my ro water to 2.5 to 3 and keep a 6.5 now so I'm pretty shure my co2 is ok. just I am waiting to get out to richmond to get my fertilizers. but just cant make it there for about a week im swamped at work right now. is ther anything I can put in for now that may help 

also sorry about my spelling I am using my phone for the Internet right now and I hate this small key board and auto correct


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Pick up a bottle of the seachem line from the LFS to tie you over till you get the dry ferts. The liquid retail stuff is more expensive in the long run but at least you have some nutrients in the water.

You will need the following dry ferts:
KNO3
KH2PO4
CSM + B

I believe Canadian Aquatics can ship to you?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Most of your plants are low light and slow growers. I agree EI dosing is the best but it needs to be the right situation. In my experience the low light plants prefer low light and don't respond all that great to lots of nutrients. Your plants may not be doing good for that reason plus others as mentioned by others. IMO go buy a few more faster growing plants or ones that prefer the bright light. I bet you they will take off in your tank without much work. Cool setup and thanks for showing us pictures.


----------

